# White on the end of anal fin



## RedBellyBitches (Dec 19, 2007)

Somebody just posted about having something white at the end of the anal fin here are some pics. The one with the white spot on his anal fin is significantly smaller than my other two piranhas by about an inch.
He has had this problem for months now and ive tried salt, but I havent tried anything in particular other than fungus treatment.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Look up Lymphocystis (sp) I think i spelled it right :laugh:


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

one of mine have that and it has been there since the day i got the fish. it was the size of my thumb nail. it has not got any bigger or spread i think it is just coloring of the fin. i personally would leave it be









link to pic of my white spot on the anal fin

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...p;#entry2173880


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

I always saw it in groups on will own the crown I called it but when it's nipped on another will grow one... that is what I saw it as because it can only be on in a group with it.


----------

